# Buying a car ....



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Good morning all, 
Not sure if this is a tricky one or not but....my husband doesn't drive (will learn here) and we need a car badly...my husbands office will give him finance for a car, but because he can't drive can the car be in my name when we purchase at the showroom?
Thanks !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sarahdarren said:


> Good morning all,
> Not sure if this is a tricky one or not but....my husband doesn't drive (will learn here) and we need a car badly...my husbands office will give him finance for a car, but because he can't drive can the car be in my name when we purchase at the showroom?
> Thanks !


For sure it cannot be in his name. And if his office is okay with it, get it in your name. 
Not sure what your question is though !


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sarahdarren said:


> Good morning all,
> Not sure if this is a tricky one or not but....my husband doesn't drive (will learn here) and we need a car badly...my husbands office will give him finance for a car, but because he can't drive can the car be in my name when we purchase at the showroom?
> Thanks !


The tricky part would be the finance (by a bank or company loan?) which I assume will be under his name, then the car will have to be registered with his name too. Unless you have a special arrangement with his company to have your name on it (or both your names)? Otherwise, to have the car registered, you need auto insurance, which they will require the owner's license 'history'.

Keep in mind trying to get a driver's license here is a joke and a drawn out process, so perhaps you might want to consider renting a car now while your husband gets the license sorted out if you have no way to get around the registration part. Or best to confirm with an auto insurance company and ask them if the wife could purchase the auto insurance even though the car is in your husband's name.

Good luck sorting this out. Cheers!


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Mmm, thought it might be tricky - we will have to look in to it a bit further - my licence should a straight fwd transfer with an eye test as England qualifies for this, can't bear being with out a car at the moment - hoping the finance for the car will be straight fwd as it's through hubbies office - ADCB don't know if anyone out there can shed more light  thanks !


----------

